# Go ahead and...



## gengo

He leído varios hilos que tratan de este tema, pero no he visto ninguno que conteste mi pregunta.

Esta frase se usa muchísimo, pero no añade mucho sentido a la oración.

Ejemplos:
Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too.
While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer.
Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out.

En cada uno de estos, la frase "go ahead and" se puede omitir sin cambiar el significado en absoluto.  Sin embargo, le pone un cierto matiz a la oración, algo que es difícil de explicar.  Sé que a veces la frase se puede traducir usando el verbo seguir, pero en realidad no tiene nada que ver con seguir en estos casos.

Me gustaría ver cómo ustedes la traducen, sean nativos o no.  Me imagino que lo fácil sería omitirla por completo, pero a ver si hay una forma natural de expresar la idea en español.


----------



## Circunflejo

Da un paso más.


----------



## fenixpollo

gengo said:


> Sin embargo, le pone un cierto matiz a la oración, algo que es difícil de explicar.


En estos tres ejemplos que pones, intuyo que "go ahead and" es un mandato suave, una manera inofensiva de darle permiso a la persona que escucha.

Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too. = *Quiero que* limpies las hojas del otro jardín también.
While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer. = Cuando vayas a la tienda, *compra *unas cervezas si quieres.
Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out. = *Anda y* termina tu tarea, y después de eso puedes salir.


----------



## Magazine

Go ahead ...yo diría: anda, ya que estás, haz esto. 

While you are at it...go ahead and clean the kitchen, too. 

Ya que estás, anda, limpia la cocina también.


----------



## franzjekill

Iba a escribir y no había venido a mi mente el famosísimo "_ya que estás_"sugerido por Magazine, que viene como anillo al dedo. Igual escribo lo que iba a decir. Para la primera y segunda frase se podría decir (en mi entorno):_ (ya que vas a hacer tal o cual tarea en el jardín), aprovechá y rastrillá también las hojas_; (_ya que vas al almacén) aprovechá y trae cerveza._ El tercer ejemplo es diferente, la situación no parece ser la misma, no sé si viene al caso el_ ya que estás_ o el _aprovechar_.


----------



## Magazine

franzjekill said:


> El tercer ejemplo es diferente, la situación no parece ser la misma, no sé si viene al caso el_ ya que estás_ o el _aprovechar_.


Sí, tienes razón, Franz, este ejemplo no es igual. 



fenixpollo said:


> Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out.



Anda/dale...termina tu tarea y  puedes salir.


----------



## gengo

Gracias por todas las respuestas.  Muy amables.

Pensaba en lo de "ya que estás," pero decidí que eso equivale más a "while you're at it," frase que sí añade información a la oración, a diferencia de "go ahead and."  ¿Qué piensan?

Muy interesante leer los propuestos suyos.  Que vengan más...


----------



## Magazine

Se me acaba de ocurrir: ¿Qué tal aprovecha?

Anda , vete al super y aprovecha para comprar ....


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> frase que sí añade información a la oración,


Interpreto, gengo, (pero tú dirás) que es más simpático o amable decir "Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too" que simplemente dar la orden "Rake the leaves in that yard, too". Del mismo modo, el "ya que estás" es una forma de hacer más amable el pedido.


----------



## gengo

franzjekill said:


> Interpreto, gengo, (pero tú dirás) que es más simpático o amable decir "Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too" que simplemente dar la orden "Rake the leaves in that yard, too".



Sí, puede ser.  Me da vergüenza confesarlo, pero es bien posible que yo no entienda perfectamente el significado del inglés.  Supongo que es algo como ha dicho fenixpollo (y tú, Franzjekill, también), pero no estoy nada seguro.  ¡Y es mi lengua materna!

A veces decimos cosas sin entender el porqué.


----------



## Foraneo

franzjekill said:


> Iba a escribir y no había venido a mi mente el famosísimo "_ya que estás_"sugerido por Magazine, que viene como anillo al dedo.


Por aquí y en adición del "ya que estás", yo agregaría "de paso".  Tan usado una como la otra. 
Cuando vayas  a hacer las compras al super, de paso, compra unas cervezas.


----------



## Ballenero

gengo said:


> Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too.
> While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer.
> Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out.



Aquí sería: _¡venga!_
Y un poco también, _¡vamos!_


----------



## sheri_f

I also think that 'ya que estás' is closer to 'while you're at it.'

What about "Favor + de" or "Hazme/Hágame el favor de"?

Or "Agradezco tu colaboración con..." (This may be less common).

They're not literal translations, but they could be softeners, like fenixpollo pointed out.


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too.
> While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer.
> Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out.


Los padres mexicanos dirían a sus hijos "anda, ve y" (en muchos libros aparece sin la coma, quedando como "anda ve y").
El *anda *es "muévete" y el *ve *es el imperativo de ir.

*Anda, ve y rastrilla*_ también las hojas en el jardín.
*Anda, ve y termina* tu tarea, y ya luego puedes salir._

La oración de la tienda es diferente por ese "while" que invalida el "anda":

_Cuando estés en la tienda, *ve y compra* unas cervezas._


----------



## Davidrc

Para todas yo lo traduciría como "ve y...". Aunque creo que falta un poco de contexto, entonces así se diría otra cosa. 
Si se trata de un contexto en el que se cede permiso, sería, "adelante, limpia las hojas...", "adelante, ya puedes...", "adelante y..." 

Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too.
"Ve y limpia las hojas del frente, también" (Contexto 1)
"Adelante y limpia las hojas del frente, también" (Contexto 2)

While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer.
Suena más como un contexto de dar una orden o indicación.

Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out. 
Ve y termina tu tarea, y después puedes salir. (Se da una orden o sugerencia, según el contexto)
Adelante y termina tu tarea, y después puedes salir. (Se da permiso o se suguiere seguir una orden, según el contexto).


----------



## jilar

Yo me quedaría con el más que común "venga".

Venga, recoge las hojas de ese jardín.
Venga, acaba los deberes y luego puedes salir.
Venga, compra unas cervezas.

Pero, ojo, no es el " venga" que indica premura, no es ¡venga! (Hazlo ya), sino un venga como quien dice "anda" u otra palabra o expresión de relleno.
Por lo que leo el uso es igual en inglés sobre la frase que preguntas. Se puede omitir y no varía el significado, pero es usual añadirlo y le da un cierto matiz difícil de explicar.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Hala/ala/ ale/ hale also work ( you can add venga too) http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=y4tWrhpTiD6aaYp7Ht:
Hala (, venga), recogedme las hojas del jardín también.
Hala, ya que vas a la tienda tráeme unas cervezas.
Hala, termina los deberes y te puedes ir.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

gengo said:


> la frase "go ahead and" se puede omitir sin cambiar el significado en absoluto.  Sin embargo, le pone un cierto matiz a la oración, algo que es difícil de explicar.




Se usa con un tono de animación, para animar al oyente a hacer algo.

No tiene un significado muy definido, es cierto. Por eso resulta un poco escurridiza para traducirla.

Es una coletilla que acompaña al imperativo, que tiene una gradación de matices que puede ir desde la sugerencia, hasta la orden, pasando por la petición, el encarecimiento, o la exigencia.


En su tono leve, menos exigente, podría ser (además de las ya mencionadas en el hilo);

- ¡Anímate, ...!
- ¿Qué tal si...?
- ¿Por qué no...?

En el lenguaje jergal, también;

- ¡No te cortes,...!

A los críos, en lenguaje un poco infantil, se les dice, con un tono de animación;

- Corre,...
(Parecido a 'Venga,...')


También se dice, ya con tono más de mandato que de petición;

- Ve y...
- Hazme un favor,...
- Hazme el favor de,...
- ¡Arranca,...!

O la variante, que puede tener tono más impaciente (se puede usar para regañar alguien, o en las discusiones);

- Haz el favor,...




gengo said:


> Me gustaría ver *cómo la traducen ustedes* (cómo ustedes la traducen ), sean nativos o no. Me imagino que lo *más* fácil sería omitirla por completo, pero a ver si hay una forma natural de expresar la idea en español.



Una matización del español, aunque ya lo hemos comentado otras veces; el orden del sujeto.

Las interrogativas cambian el orden del sujeto y el verbo, posponiendo el sujeto al verbo.

También se puede omitir, con lo que quedaría, 'cómo la traducen'.




Marsianitoh said:


> Hala (, venga), *recogerme  * las hojas del jardín también.



Debería ser 'recogedme'.

O 'recoged', sin necesidad del pronombre enclítico.

Como sabes, la forma correcta del imperativo se forma con la terminación en 'd', no en la 'r', que es una forma vulgar, y por ello incorrecta.

Aunque ese es un error muy común, y por ello yo creo que no es tan grave.


PS - Edición
Editado para corregir la confusión del 'imperativo' con 'infinitivo' que menciona Agró más abajo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> No diri
> 
> 
> 
> Debería ser 'recogedme'.
> 
> O 'recoged', sin necesidad del pronombre enclítico.
> 
> Como sabes, la forma correcta del infinitivo se forma con la terminación en 'd', no en la 'r', que es una forma vulgar, y por ello incorrecta.
> 
> Aunque ese es un error muy común, y por ello yo creo que no es tan grave.


No diría que es vulgar,  pero efectivamente por común que sea es erróneo, ahora lo corrijo.


----------



## Jektor

gengo said:


> Me da vergüenza confesarlo, pero es bien posible que yo no entienda perfectamente el significado del inglés.  Supongo que es algo como ha dicho fenixpollo (y tú, Franzjekill, también), pero no estoy nada seguro.  ¡Y es mi lengua materna! A veces decimos cosas sin entender el porqué.
> .


To me. "go ahead" is less forceful than has been suggested above. 
I would say it to someone who is on the point of doing something, but is not sure whether he should do it or not.
"You want to do my shopping for me? Sure, go ahead!"
"Could I use your car this afternoon? I will be very careful - "Sure, go ahead!"

"Can I finish that pie?"  "Go for it.  =  Go ahead and eat it".
At first they were afraid to start their own business, but then they decided to go for it.  =  But then they decided to go ahead and take the risk.
forum.wordreference.com - go-for-it-go-ahead.2436687/post#12256729

"I wonder if can use the coined sentence "little did..." in the present: "little do you know what's in store for you". In the sense: "you can't suspect..." 
"Sure, go ahead!"
forum.wordreference.com - little-did-somebody-know-go-ahead-2962571
etc.
.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Jektor said:


> To me. "go ahead" is less forceful than has been suggested above.
> I would say it to someone who is on the point of doing something, but is not sure whether he should do it or not.
> "You want to do my shopping for me? Sure, go ahead!"
> "Could I use your car this afternoon? I will be very careful - "Sure, go ahead!"
> 
> "Can I finish that pie?"  "Go for it.  =  Go ahead and eat it".
> At first they were afraid to start their own business, but then they decided to go for it.  =  But then they decided to go ahead and take the risk.
> forum.wordreference.com - go-for-it-go-ahead.2436687/post#12256729
> 
> "I wonder if can use the coined sentence "little did..." in the present: "little do you know what's in store for you". In the sense: "you can't suspect..."
> "Sure, go ahead!"
> forum.wordreference.com - little-did-somebody-know-go-ahead-2962571
> etc.
> .


I think that the  meaning of "go ahead" in those examples is different from that in gengo's sentences. In yours " go ahead" is used to give permission to do something to someone who has asked for it or to encourage  someone who is undecided  to do something. In gengo's sentences they use " go ahead" to ask someone to do something, a mild order. 
We were suggesting Spanish expressions that match the meaning of " go ahead" in gengo's sentences.


----------



## gengo

So many good options!  Thank you to all of you for taking time to contribute.  It was wonderful to see the range of possibilities in translating this bit of linguistic fluff.

I agree with Marsianitoh that there are different meanings of "go ahead," one of which involves granting permission, which is not the meaning I was asking about.  That meaning (of permission) does add information to the sentence, and therefore could not be omitted without altering the meaning.

One last question:  If we use "ve y...," does that imply movement from the current location?  For instance, if my son is sitting at his desk studying, and I want to say "Go ahead and finish your homework," could I use "ve y" in that situation, a pesar de que no vaya a ningún lado?


----------



## Agró

gengo said:


> One last question:  If we use "ve y...," does that imply movement from the current location?  For instance, if my son is sitting at his desk studying, and I want to say "Go ahead and finish your homework," could I use "ve y" in that situation, a pesar de que no vaya a ningún lado?


No. Ahí no va bien. Lo mejor es, de nuevo, “venga”.

@Cerros, querías decir *imperativo*, ¿no? Has puesto *infinitivo*.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Agró said:


> @Cerros, querías decir *imperativo*, ¿no? Has puesto *infinitivo*.



Sí, tienes razón. Ya lo edité. Gracias.


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> One last question:  If we use "ve y...," does that imply movement from the current location?  For instance, if my son is sitting at his desk studying, and I want to say "Go ahead and finish your homework," could I use "ve y" in that situation, a pesar de que no vaya a ningún lado?


Por lo que veo, esta sería una de esas grandes diferencias irreconciliables entre el español hablado en España y el de México, pues por aquí no diríamos "venga".
El imperativo "ve y" lo usariamos en mi zona para decirle al niño que vaya a su habitación o a algún "rincón" de la casa (una mesa, por ejemplo) a hacer su tarea.


----------



## franzjekill

Foraneo said:


> yo agregaría "de paso"


Cierto, tan o más común que la otra. No me vino a la cabeza...


----------



## Silvia Dee

Ballenero said:


> Aquí sería: _¡venga!_
> Y un poco también, _¡vamos!_


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

sheri_f said:


> What about "Favor + de" or "Hazme/Hágame el favor de"?



Me gustó la de 'Favor de...'

Aunque esa no se usa en España... Sé que se usa en Latinoamérica, me suena de Cuba, pero no estoy seguro. Quizás algún forero de ahí pueda comentar...


Repasando el hilo se me han ocurrido algunas alternativas, partiendo de las ya dadas;



Magazine said:


> Anda/dale...termina tu tarea y  puedes salir.



'Apura,...'
'Acelera,...'



Davidrc said:


> Para todas yo lo traduciría como "ve y...".
> 
> Si se trata de un contexto en el que se cede permiso, sería, "adelante, limpia las hojas...", "adelante, ya puedes...", "adelante y..."



'Vete y...'
(con el dativo de interés, como ocurre en varias de las expresiones que se ven a lo largo del hilo).

'Puedes...'
('Ya puedes...')
'Podrías...'
('Ya podrías...')

Alternativas coloquiales;
'Podías...' - 'Ya podías...'
'Pudieras...' - 'Ya pudieras...'


O usar la típica interrogativa de las peticiones o sugerencias;

'¿Puedes...?'
'¿Podrías...?'
(Alternativas coloquiales - '¿Pudieras...?' / '¿Podías...?')


También en negativa;

'¿No puedes...?'
'¿No podrías...?'
(Alternativas - '¿No podías...?' / '¿No pudieras...?')


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

*Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too.*
¿*Qué tal si* recoges también las hojas de ese jardín?
*Si puedes, *recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
¿*Por qué no* recoges también las hojas de ese jardín?
*Oye, hazme un favor y* recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
*Anda, ve y* recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
*Ya que estás, *recoge también las hojas de ese jardín 
*Ve / Vete y *recoge también las hojas de ese jardín 

As already stated, there are many more options. The interesting point is that we can sort of calibrate the intensity of the implicit order (recoge también las hojas de ese jardín). "Go ahead and" seems rather neutral in "softening" that implicit order and so it is probably close to the last ones; ya que estás, ve / vete y... 

*While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer.*
*Cuando vayas *a la tienda *podías pillar* unas birras
*Cuando vayas* a la tienda *hazme el favor de pillar* unas birras
*Oye, anda, cuando vayas* a la tienda *pilla* unas birras

*Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out.
Anda, vete a *terminar los deberes y luego puedes salir
*Por favor, ve y *termina los deberes y luego puedes salir
*Vete y *termina los deberes. Luego podrás salir.

There are subtle but clear differences among the Spanish examples. I guess you must imagine the original tone of voice when saying "go ahead and" in order to choose the most appropriate equivalent in Spanish.


----------



## Marsianitoh

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> *Go ahead and rake the leaves in that yard, too.*
> ¿*Qué tal si* recoges también las hojas de ese jardín?
> *Si puedes, *recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
> ¿*Por qué no* recoges también las hojas de ese jardín?
> *Oye, hazme un favor y* recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
> *Anda, ve y* recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
> *Ya que estás, *recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
> *Ve / Vete y *recoge también las hojas de ese jardín
> 
> As already stated, there are many more options. The interesting point is that we can sort of calibrate the intensity of the implicit order (recoge también las hojas de ese jardín). "Go ahead and" seems rather neutral in "softening" that implicit order and so it is probably close to the last ones; ya que estás, ve / vete y...
> 
> *While you are at the store, go ahead and buy some beer.*
> *Cuando vayas *a la tienda *podías pillar* unas birras
> *Cuando vayas* a la tienda *hazme el favor de pillar* unas birras
> *Oye, anda, cuando vayas* a la tienda *pilla* unas birras
> 
> *Go ahead and finish your homework, and then you can go out.
> Anda, vete a *terminar los deberes y luego puedes salir
> *Por favor, ve y *termina los deberes y luego puedes salir
> *Vete y *termina los deberes. Luego podrás salir.
> 
> There are subtle but clear differences among the Spanish examples. I guess you must imagine the original tone of voice when saying "go ahead and" in order to choose the most appropriate equivalent in Spanish.


Para mí las traducciones de " go ahead and finish your homework" que se dan ahí no sirven,  ya que esas formas del verbo ir implican movimiento, que alguien se desplace y haga algo,  y en inglés ( como el propio Gengo indicaba) no es así. El chaval puede estar sentado delante de los deberes, no tiene que ir a ningún sitio, tan solo se le empuja/ anima a que se ponga a hacerlos.
En los demás casos el problema es que las expresiones en castellano que sustituyen a "go ahead" tienen un significado extra ( why don't you/how about/if you can/ do me a favor and/while you are at it) que go ahead no tiene, no es lo mismo decir " go ahead and rake the leaves" que " why don't you rake the leaves" o "do me a favor and rake the leaves" o " if you can, please, rake the leaves too". 
Para mí lo más cercano a " go ahead" es decir " hale/a....", " venga...." o una combinación de ambas" hale, venga" ( y tal vez " dale" como lo usan los argentinos o el " ándale/ órale" de los mexicanos, pero no estoy segura). Igual que " go ahead" se pueden eliminar sin que cambie el sentido de la frase.


----------



## Circunflejo

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> en el chiste de Jektor parece una clara conminación a saltar;
> _*Vamos*, salta. _


 Otra opción sería _venga, salta._


----------

